# Bay hippie outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Redfishing is as good as it get on Calcasieu lake right now ! Give us a call to get in on some great redfishing through the cold months of February ! All artificial and as easy as it gets !!Lodging also available!

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

